# NSW FADs for 2006/7



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gents,

Here they are http://www.fisheries.nsw.gov.au/recreat ... _locations

The Botany Bay one looks tempting. In good conditions it could be reached inside 2hrs[/code]


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm game when and what time. I have a Tandem remember so I can get there in 1 hour 

 fishing Russ


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Dave
The FADS sound great. Name a date and time and I will ask Mr. Geoff Dixon whether I can be excused from a trip and come along!!
Hmm...wonder if they have the FADS in Mumbai..??
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

simond11 said:


> Hmm...wonder if they have the FADS in Mumbai..??


Maybe, but wouldn't be the same being able to walk to it


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbLuq3IAAArXgAASQAElARqALu3cACAASGpiQyPSemoG1AoyGgAAAghtJXp6/hmqqNbK1qcYQQwjb7rRElMnxMZQWZCKd8LoeIwfF3JFOFCQsu6rcg==


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Peril

Where would you suggest we launch from ? a good spot could be on the Southern side of Botany Bay, on the Eastern side of the oil wharf. Very easy launch site. You would be through the heads in 10 mins.

Or an alternative spot is Malabar Beach off Fishermans Rd in Long Bay. Good protected spot as well in a Nor-Easter.

Thats where the Emergency Surf Rescue Boat Launches from ?

:shock: Well at least we would get dropped off back at the car :wink:

 fishing Russ


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Dave
Hmmm...this roster a bit tricky for me, as weekends are all pretty much taken up with trips. If you want to replace our Akuna Bay trip on the 17th with a trip to the FAD's that's fine by me. Let me know.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm back from Melbourne on the 15th, Outwiththebro and I are good to go for the 17th.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

No reports of Dollies yet guys. Might be there as the EAC has been early this year but I'm not prepared to try any such trip until there are at least reports of fish


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Minor detail  but an interesting one :roll: shall we pencil in the date as a possible and if no reports are forthcoming we can have an alternative desto in place. Definate date just a location change if required, by then we should have Kings in the Harbour we could hit Nth Head and the wedding cakes ?

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

do the FAD locations change every year or are they the same??

also, the botany bay FAD is 9.5km out.. that's a serious return paddle,, I think too far for a safe day trip??

the idea of the mothership trip still appeals to me though..

what dates are you guys thinking of?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Dave, Simon and Peril may opt to go ahead with there Akuna Bay trip but the 17th is a Sydney Harbour definate for me if the FADS are not an option.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Davey G said:


> do the FAD locations change every year or are they the same??
> 
> also, the botany bay FAD is 9.5km out.. that's a serious return paddle,, I think too far for a safe day trip??
> 
> ...


Yes, the FAD locations change. Many are lost and the DPI moves them anyhow. Don't know the reason.

I find that it is no effort to paddle around 4kph. On that basis, and presuming that I can use my GPS (haven't tried navigating with it yet) I think a two hour paddle should do it in fair conditions. I would only consider this if the conditions were going to be very fair. This is why I think it is feasible for a day trip. Understand the possible issue of seasickness, but I've never suffered from it or travel sickness.

The mothership is indeed a good idea. But I would be looking to it as a backup only. Maybe as a provider of bottled water. I'm sure there has to be something willing to take a lure in 20km of paddling and see no a priori reason to pass that up.

As for when, I think we have a few things to sort out first:

* this f#$%^&g spring weather (Don't go fishing on Sunday. The weather will be miserable - its my birthday  );

* when can Ken provide mothership services and for how many and under what conditions;

* we need to sort ourselves out safety wise. What are the minimum requirements and what is recommended?

* we need to have a plan for how we do it. Eg a buddy system so that noone paddles alone, communications and protocols for checking between groups (I would think that we need as a minimum one waterproof marine VHF radio and one GPS for each group.

Note also that there can be many opportunities for disappointment on such a trip. No fish I can handle but there is a distinct possibility that we could paddle all the way out there to be confronted by a single boat sitting on the FAD displaying a dive flag! Or worse, to be there, have the boat rock up, the spearos jump in and the flag raised. (Not having a go at spearos here, but this stuff happens).

Lets just keep this disussion going here then settle on a date when we're ready


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

agree that it's a serious undertaking and needs to be done in ideal conditions (swell, current, wind, forecast).

the paddle out is no problems (2 - 2.5 hours) but dont forget once you are out there you're only halfway That's potentially 5 hours of reasonably non-stop paddling, (before any real fishing is undertaken). Add on 2-3 hours of fishing and its an 8 hour round trip

Anyone keen to do this would need to have this sort of stamina and that's not taking into consideration the unknown (sudden squall/headwind, capsize, stitch, fatigue, hook through finger etc).

I agree with Dave - lets keep this topic going as I'd be keen to do it and consider that it would be breaking some new ground in yakfishing circles.

(Also, I'd suggest that we look at a midweek option so to avoid the weekend congestion)


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol:  Ken I agree with you whole heartedly. All said and done I think the earlier timetable we had for such a trip may be the better option. Around Jan - Feb 2007. Some very good points Ken has raised.

I think we should organise a lengthy paddle of around 10 nautical klm's just to see how we pull up afterwards. Put in at the Spit Bridge and paddle to Nth Head then around to Rose bay and back something like that. Hugging the shoreline just in case someone needs to rest up. The first paddle I ever had was on Peril in fairly basic weather if my memory serves me correctly Dave said we paddled 9.5 k's that day. I myself pulled up fine but that was not a straight out 2hr paddle trip.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Russ said:


> :lol:  Ken I agree with you whole heartedly. All said and done I think the earlier timetable we had for such a trip may be the better option. Around Jan - Feb 2007. Some very good points Ken has raised.
> 
> I think we should organise a lengthy paddle of around 10 nautical klm's just to see how we pull up afterwards. Put in at the Spit Bridge and paddle to Nth Head then around to Rose bay and back something like that. Hugging the shoreline just in case someone needs to rest up


Russ, I think Ken's point, and I agree, is that a paddle around closed or limited open waters is not much of a test of fitness for a trip like this. A much better test might be from inside the harbour to Long Reef, and back. That would be 25-30km. Return trip means you get tested against any current that's running. Of course, trolling must proceed at all time to simulate trip conditions. A couple of points along the way at which you can abandon the trip if there is any problem.

BTW, I think that you'll be surprised at how much work Tugboat can be out there. I might have gone a little easy on you on that first trip out. The other thing you have to be aware of is that you're not going to be able to make the yak go faster than it can go. An extensive test in open water will give you a good idea of how long it will take to paddle the 10km out to the FAD


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> that we could paddle all the way out there to be confronted by a single boat sitting on the FAD displaying a dive flag! Or worse, to be there, have the boat rock up, the spearos jump in and the flag raised. (Not having a go at spearos here, but this stuff happens).


Dave I'm aware the flag says divers are down; but can you not fish the area by law when the flag is visible?.

Haven't seen it impact up here to this date


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Dave I wasn't going to mention the Minn Kota but the fact that 9 of the 9.5 k's were under electric power was a little embarrassing to mention over the site :lol: However I agree with both points and will leave the decision to you more experienced guy's. I am just happy to tag along and give it a go. I definately agree with DaveyG that we should use the availability of a companian craft that is on offer at least for the first trip anyway.

What is the thought on a akff Fad known only to members and placed 2 - 4 k's offshore this may be a better option for us long term I can supply the concrete block proudly supplied by Metromix Concrete 

This could be a great option to explore as we have a number of guy's on this forum with the experience to fabricate our own FAD.

By the way I was hoping to give you a race on the way out there P1 V P2

 fishing Russ


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:evil: Them damn Hobies :x

What about this then, We get to within 2 k's of the fad on the big ship then troll lures for the rest of the trip, Kayak style.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Guys,

Count me in for this one, other than a rabid passion for fishing the one thing I can bring to the table for this is 20+ years experience as a merchant mariner before coming ashore to work.

Expertise that I could assist with would be risk and safety. Also bring formal training in first aid, open water survival, survival craft ops and a multitude of other experience in what to do when bad sh*t happens on the water especially a long way from home.

Gatesy brings up one good point, visibility, anyone that has fished with me will probably have noticed that I always wear a long sleeve lime flouro shirt. It is a great cheap way to but UV 50+ clothes but more importantly I am absolutely paranoid about being run down espcially in the harbour by the weekend boaties. I have just added a flouro GoSo adapta-cap to the wardrobe. Just need the weather to improve to get the chance to wear it. In open water Hi-Vis is absolutely essential, would probably suggest that flags shoulld be essential bits of kit to use as yak locators on wide water.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Lloyd, will be great to pick your brain on this. The flag is an excellent idea. Will make the hobies look even more like a bicycle too (sorry couldn't resist).

I'm very much aware that there could be much more interest in this than room on the Kraley Craft, so would like to pursue the paddle all the way option. For those joining me, there must be an understanding that Ken has no special responsibility to us. (Although I do expect him to have a bow mounted machine gun so he can claim the FAD for the AKFF and protect the claim) We have to head out with confidence that we will be paddling home and in full preparedness to do so.

In preparation for this, I will propose a Little Manly to Long Reef return paddle/pedal as soon as the weather plays nice. Will also give me a chance to test my navigation skills with the GPS.

As for the chance that the fish may be off by the time we get to the FAD, such is life. I think the trip and a small sense of achievement will make the trip worthwhile. Still the chance of some bonnies while we're going out and coming back.

Russ, the idea of a private FAD is very appealing. I have heard of several guys doing this


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree Peril, flagin a lift half way just wont be the same. As for Kens machine gun how bout instead we supply him with several blocks of frozen pillies and he can throw them at stinkboaters and berley at the same time 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

does anyone have a map pinpointing the exact location of the botany bay fad?

this may determine our best launch spot (either kurnell or la perouse)

I will be putting in some longer paddles in prep for this trip


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Davey G said:


> does anyone have a map pinpointing the exact location of the botany bay fad?
> 
> this may determine our best launch spot (either kurnell or la perouse)
> 
> I will be putting in some longer paddles in prep for this trip


Redphoenix put then in the Google Earth Marks file. La Perouse looks closer.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Unfortunately I am not that confident that my bro will go the distance on this trip. I may need to offer my front seat to another akff member or god forbid miss the trip :shock: never, if I have to I will hire a single for a day. Occy said he was interested in making the trip if he wants to sit up front he can co-pilot with me. Failing that I will have a spot for somebody else.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kraley said:


> Hey Richo. The law down here says that once that flag goes up you are burdended to keep 'well clear' as a navigable vessel. So....you can't fish at the fad if there is a flag up cause you have to keep well clear.
> 
> Make sense?


Well, well, well, glad thats not an issue up here in areas fished by yaks to my knowledge. I've paddled through divers with flag up at the GC seaway and all has been harmonious, as we chatted and compared notes


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Never had any trouble sharing the water with spearos. Howver, a mate was at one of the FADS in his boat when a diveboat rocked up, the spearos jumped in and the divemaster raised the flag and told my mate to keep clear. Not the only example around Sydney of spearos jumping into the water next to boats fishing, unfortunately.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQXWFR0AABlfgAASUAWAAoWAEAo/7//gMACLRFPTSeoDIGmmjTTRoA1HpTyKeTUHqNGTI9QMg1TyhtQ9QAAGg0aCALMg+Z1IopAEEgQZHkl7G+VkDnY5MKxeaG4tF2ZqsduRT419rjpZHd8jgYh+eu4fX6SjvEl9530g00MiZQ8zgrJCDWA2A2oEKEOCkLRJZsiKCTpUdcZXvBpMVt+pVq6xURuMoQwbozq9pAFYI/YMQjphUf/F3JFOFCQBdYVHQA==


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Your computer skills leave me in awe Red. 8) Dont feel to good though mate, I'm a computer tragic so it aint really a compliment  sorry.

That looks like Long Bay. 1 of my initial, potential, launch sites Red. The Fisheries FAD site say's, 9.5 k's from nearest access point. By this do they mean boat ramp ? if that is the case then technically we would not have a 9.5k paddle as the nearest boat ramp would be Penryn Rd,at the Botany Bay Container Terminal. :? 
Or am I wrong again 

By the way I can supply fluoro long sleeve shirts SPF 35 for all.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> .
> 
> I think we all need flouresent vests on for visibility.


Reckon they are a good idea for any dawn or evening trips as well mate, and have thought of picking one up for the summer evenings for visibility.

Notice up here disposals stores sell light work vests in fluoro green, or orange [both with strips reflective tape] for about $7.50.

Pretty cheap safety and roll up to fist size when not required.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Just a thought :?

Is the Peak closer to Sydney than the FAD ? if so, would this be a better option as a, { test trip } to the further FAD location. Maybe a better option as this location would hold a broader range of species earlier in the season ?

As I said just a thought.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Russ said:


> Just a thought :?
> 
> Is the Peak closer to Sydney than the FAD ? if so, would this be a better option as a, { test trip } to the further FAD location. Maybe a better option as this location would hold a broader range of species earlier in the season ?
> 
> As I said just a thought.


From Sportsfish:

SYDNEY METRO
Datum WGS84 Canyon/Mark Location Latitude Longitude 
Browns Mountain Sydney 34.02.200S 151.39.500E 
The Peak Sydney 33.58.760S 151.21.650E 
Broken Bay Wide Sydney 34.46.000S 151.39.000E 
Broken Bay Wide SW Sydney 33.35.162S 151.31.504E 
12 Mile Reef Sydney 33.55.100S 151.26.800E 
The Whale Sydney 33.47.600S 151.22.000E 
The Colours Sydney 33.50.300S 151.17.200E 
Long Reef Wide Sydney 33.44.800S 151.26.500E 
The Hump Sydney 34.13.850S 151.04.460E 
The Plonk Hole Sydney 34.00.160S 151.26.280E

The Peak is NE of the Sydney East FAD, wheich means it is about the same distance off the coast. Google Earth will confirm which is closest, but I don't think it makes it for a test run. I have marks for some close in reefs, like Newport, that are worth fishing in there own right and will help build confidence away from land. Will still be nothing like putting in the paddling distance to prove to yourself that you and your boat are capable of doing it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaq66tgAAA3fgAASQCEAEAQAHAAnY48AIABUUMgaDQYg1PQhGRtEekEBmUJF+5Q9qKS9xySz5xb71tJG9SPRHCQdrmjJNwXD4u5IpwoSFVddWwA=


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Red, some of those look wrong. Eg Collaroy wide should be north of Long Reef. I'll have a better look this evening. Are they all WGS84?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I must be a real idiot cause this GE has me baffled. Maybe I need to set aside an hour of just becoming familiar with it's workings cause I get frustrated and give it the flick. Some time invested in understanding it is required I guess. Oh well here goes :?

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm thinking that this trips getting even riskier. I've just had a look at red's google maps and THERES HUINDREDS OF GIANT YELLOW PINS FLOATING AROUND OUT THERE!!!

sheesh.. if capsizing, getting eaten by a shark, run down by a charter boat or dragged over the horizon by a monster kingie wasn't bad enough, now we have to dodge oall those bloody pin thingos' too.... :shock: :wink:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Ah :? thanks Red

Daniel, come here son Daddy wants you for a minute 8) 

DaveyG think of them as Indiscriminate Non Official Fads.

or I.N.O.F'S :wink:

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUq9TZkAABjfgEAScIGAEgSAEAo+7/+gIACEGqn6TZJ6UxqPUbUxHkT1NqDU00mRk0ZADQAHXAQQw9HW+RlOrKkESlWxtSWj8+mM/fAiMNZXFJTM/r28Qnm4IhMKEcltoHb1U2ebYreuBAr+e2R/uX70JroQSQ7oUp0TvYtsWWAntl7iKRKLzDEGQT8DQk5lw/F3JFOFCQSr1NmQ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

red you are a legend....  that's the sort of sign I'd love to see!

BUT you have FAR TOO MUCH time on your hands! now get back to work before the boss sees you...

Oops thats right you are the boss. :shock:

OK, carry on then. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL :lol: :lol: 8)

 fishing Russ


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Peril said:


> Never had any trouble sharing the water with spearos. Howver, a mate was at one of the FADS in his boat when a diveboat rocked up, the spearos jumped in and the divemaster raised the flag and told my mate to keep clear. Not the only example around Sydney of spearos jumping into the water next to boats fishing, unfortunately.


Just need to take a big bucket of blood & bits out with you. If the spearos pull that trick, just dump it all in the water before you leave... :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

after my experience on saturday (a 500m paddle back into the teeth of a strong sou-wester and 2-3 foot chop) I will now not consider a trip to the FAD's unless its on a mothership. The 500m paddle took me nearly 45 minutes and at the end of it I was absolutely stuffed. As soon as I stopped paddling I'd be blown backwards and have to exert some serious effort to regain forward progress.

I'd hate to think what could happen should the same conditions suddenly crop up while 9km offshore :shock: :shock: :shock:

Still keen, but count me out if a motherships not involved....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ok, maybe it didn't take me 45 minutes (maybe it was only 20) but it seemed like 45!!


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I can appreciate your point of view Dave and would suggest that when push comes to shove, we would in fact take the option of the companion boat . Level heads would provail in the end. 
I personally believe that as much as I would like to make the trip unaided I feel to much can potentially go wrong to not have that boat along for the trip. Paddle out unaided by all means but that boat would have to be on hand regardless.

PS..Ya sure it wasn't all the fish weighin ya down 

 fishing Russ


----------

